# Picture freezing on Sky Sports



## Meng (Feb 27, 2011)

Anyone else getting this? Picture freezes occasionally for a second or two, but the sound continues ok.

This only seems to happen on the Sky Sports channels.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I would call TiVo support and ask them if the signal levels look OK - but when you do tune to Sky Sports.

They can see the levels of the 3 channels you are tuned to.


----------

